# MAC Casual Color & Beth Ditto



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am very curious if any WOC are hauling from these two collections...nothing is grabbing my attention as all as I am reading that a lot of the products are poor quality.

  	I am interested to at least test the Casual Color creme pots but I have oily skin and have not read good reviews about them serving as a blush...

  	Thoughts?? Hauls???


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 6, 2012)

I skipped Casual Color even tho I wouldn't mind the purple shade it was so beautiful on Richelle, but I don't tend to use up my cream products fast and I wouldn't want them to go bad. I know I can perserve them but I don't really want to do all that extra. Money saved!

  	I got Love Long Distance and You're Perfect Already. LLD is amazing to me. It's a bit sheer pink side but I love straight out the tube. It's become a fav lately. You're Perfect Already is a bit too light for women of color but of course it can be corrected with a brown liner, but I don't think its worth picking up, but I do love the name.

  	I kind of want Dear Diary, but I don't need it really...I need to be satisfied with CYY which I never put on lol. So sad.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2012)

I only got Evening Stroll Cheek & Lip color and I think that will be it for me. I might check out the Beth Ditto lip colors though.


----------



## True (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought Weekend Getaway and it was nothing like swatches on Allura or Temptalia on my pigmented lips (I'm NW45). It resembled Makeupandbeautyblog most closely and has this whitish cast to It if worn alone as opposed to looking rosey pink. It is blue pink but barely shows up as a colour.  I had to doctor it with NYX plush red liner which makes it a wearable romantic pink on me. I was expecting something akin to Allura's arm swatches. I wouldn't recommend it to WOC. On the cheek it didn't show. I'm just pleased I could salvage it but won't purchase any more. Now waiting to see what Heavenly Creatures has to offer and I'm 99% sure that I'll skip the HC lip products. It's the eye shadows that intrigue me.


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2012)

I picked up Dear Diary last week.  I am thinking about going back to get Long Distance Love lipstick and the Powder Compact.  

  	Did anyone get the Powder to the People compact?  What are your thoughts for WOC?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 7, 2012)

True said:


> I had to doctor it with NYX plush red liner which makes it a wearable romantic pink on me. I was expecting something akin to Allura's arm swatches. I wouldn't recommend it to WOC. On the cheek it didn't show. I'm just pleased I could salvage it but won't purchase any more. Now waiting to see what Heavenly Creatures has to offer and I'm 99% sure that I'll skip the HC lip products. It's the eye shadows that intrigue me.


  	I am waiting until HC as well..I am most looking forward to the MSFs though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 7, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I skipped Casual Color even tho I wouldn't mind the purple shade it was so beautiful on Richelle, but I don't tend to use up my cream products fast and I wouldn't want them to go bad. I know I can perserve them but I don't really want to do all that extra. Money saved!
> 
> I got Love Long Distance and You're Perfect Already. LLD is amazing to me. It's a bit sheer pink side but I love straight out the tube. It's become a fav lately. You're Perfect Already is a bit too light for women of color but of course it can be corrected with a brown liner, but I don't think its worth picking up, but I do love the name.
> 
> I kind of want Dear Diary, but I don't need it really...I need to be satisfied with CYY which I never put on lol. So sad.


  	I have been eyeing swatches of LLD just because I have nothing like that in my collection...I am looking for more wearable day to day lip products. Might need to check it out.


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2012)

LLD is worth it. Went to pick it up this morning and rocking it now.  


bobbiedoll03 said:


> I have been eyeing swatches of LLD just because I have nothing like that in my collection...I am looking for more wearable day to day lip products. Might need to check it out.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 7, 2012)

Richelle posted a video in the main thread of a WOC rocking the Powder on the cheek and it looked awesome. I'm going to pick it up this weekend. If they still have Dear Diary I might as well get that as well.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hunted the video down and o my it has me wanting LLD and the powder for sure! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLj6uU4kDBI&list=UUH4ZhdKLsmGPvu8Mv0zmBKA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 7, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Richelle posted a video in the main thread of a WOC rocking the Powder on the cheek and it looked awesome. I'm going to pick it up this weekend. If they still have Dear Diary I might as well get that as well.


  	Doesn't it look awesome on her! I'm getting it as soon as I get paid lol. I knew eventually you would get DD, are you going to try out Evening Stroll(I know you don't use cream products often)?

  	So far I have ES and Out for Fun. ES is perfect, now OFF is a bit light on my lips and it does look exactly like Modern Mandarin. I'm not sure if I want anything else. Now for Beth all I have is DD. Pay day I'll get Love Long Distance and TTP and maybe Heart hangover. That should be enough!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2012)

The powder is cute. I think those colors look great together!


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 7, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Doesn't it look awesome on her! I'm getting it as soon as I get paid lol. I knew eventually you would get DD, are you going to try out Evening Stroll(I know you don't use cream products often)?
> 
> So far I have ES and Out for Fun. ES is perfect, now OFF is a bit light on my lips and it does look exactly like Modern Mandarin. I'm not sure if I want anything else. Now for Beth all I have is DD. Pay day I'll get Love Long Distance and TTP and maybe Heart hangover. That should be enough!


  	CC should be in stores too? I'll check it out I know I'm going to like Evening Stroll but I'm going to keep telling myself NO! LOL It's just I have a few paint pots and I know they go bad so fast and I feel like I barely use them  For sure I'm getting DD and the powder. I'm done with MAC until July lol (its really not that far away) but I want to save a little bit just in case I go crazy and buy all the lippies from HC. 

  	Yes LLD is beautiful did not know I was going to love it so much! I think I'm strictly going to use the powder in the cheek area. I may use the orange brownish colors for my crease/to blend out.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 8, 2012)

I decided to skip casual color because I didn't like the texture of the products. For Beth Ditto I just got New Hue mascara because it looked like a unique mascara color.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2012)

Like I mentioned in the main Beth Ditto thread this collection was a skip for me. The lip colors are dupable and I didn't care for the texture of the shadow/liners. Oh well that just means more money for another collection!!! As far as casual color I wanted the purple one. I decided to skip that as well because I realized that last year I think I bought EVERY purple lipstick that MAC offered. Since I was going to use this mainly on my lips I decided to shop my stash instead.


----------



## True (Jun 9, 2012)

I was at a Mac airport shop and got to try everything out. I ended up buying Jaunty from Hey Sailor along with BD Heart Hangover and Nightmoth which I'd eyed before the launch but then thought I'd skip. When I swatched it, I couldn't resist it for autumn winter. I tried both Crew and Power to the People on my arm but neither looked anything but chalky on me and I got a pink from swirling PTTP not a bronzey colour. I didn't swatch the individual shadows in it. Both Crew and PTTP are such pretty products though.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 9, 2012)

I love Dear Diary but the I again I love mostly all hot pink lipsticks lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I hunted the video down and o my it has me wanting LLD and the powder for sure!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLj6uU4kDBI&list=UUH4ZhdKLsmGPvu8Mv0zmBKA&index=1&feature=plcp


	she is so gorgeous and I'm convinced to look at this powder based on that brown alone.  I'm looking for the perfect brown crease color.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm still trying to save for Heavenly Creature, so I passed on these two...but unfortunately just because I've passed on these I started buying permanent items I've always wanted but just never bought... :/


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 10, 2012)

so after checking everything out in person I decided to skip both collections and just save for HC.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 10, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> she is so gorgeous and I'm convinced to look at this powder based on that brown alone.  I'm looking for the perfect brown crease color.


  I was wondering if it's similar at all to saddle?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone compared Evening Stroll with MAC's Lavender Whip lipstick? How similar are the shades? I love Evening Stroll.

  	Looking at this swatch, this Lavender Whip reminds me a lot of my Evening Stroll.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 15, 2012)

I honestly never thought to compare them, but I'm pretty sure Lavender Whip is much lighter.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 17, 2012)

aradhana said:


> I was wondering if it's similar at all to saddle?


  	You know, it might be.


----------

